# Circulation Pump versus Powerhead



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What is the difference between a circulation pump and a powerhead?


----------



## compuatic (Mar 29, 2012)

Generally speaking a powerhead is mounted inside the tank to create flow, a circulation pump is used to return water back from a sump tothe tank. People often use the terms interchangeably.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The modern circulation pumps are more like powerheads than they used to be.

The difference is in the type of flow. Circulation pumps like the Aqueon, Coralife, and Koralias use a prop style pump which generates a high flow rate over a very wide area. This creates a greater amount of water flow in general but the velocity of the water is slower as it is spread out over a wide area.

A traditional powerhead is basically a submersible centrifugal pump. It uses a flat bladed impeller to draw water in and push it out 90 degrees through a small outlet. The velocity of the water is higher but it is confined to a much smaller area.

Circulation pumps are better for generating water movement over a large area without blasting fish with current. They cannot be hooked up to filtration systems because they lack fittings and do not have any torque to counter head pressure.

Powerheads are better for concentrated blasts of water and also can be hooked up to tubing or filtration systems on either the inlet or outlet side as needed. 
Andy


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

The newer boxes of Maxi-jet pumps add to the confusion, they're convertible to either pump or jet


----------

